# International Driving



## Javea (Feb 13, 2013)

How and where do I get an International Driving Permit in Spain? I am hiring a car in USA and if I change to a Spanish driving licence I need this document. Or will it be OK to keep my UK licence and will it be accepted by a car hire company in USA despite my UK address being on the licence?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Once you change to a Spanish licence you get the IDP from your local Trafico. If you stay with a UK licence you will still need an IDP in some states , Florida, California as they have brought in new rules along the lines of all licences must be able to be understood by the police & to comply an IDP is required. The Canadians that go to Florida have been kicking up about it.


----------



## Javea (Feb 13, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Once you change to a Spanish licence you get the IDP from your local Trafico. If you stay with a UK licence you will still need an IDP in some states , Florida, California as they have brought in new rules along the lines of all licences must be able to be understood by the police & to comply an IDP is required. The Canadians that go to Florida have been kicking up about it.


Thanks Gus. I gather an IDP is needed in Florida. We are going to California and I haven't read anything re needing one there. 

The Alamo site ( from whom we are hiring) says we need an IDP if our licence is not in English. I am concerned that our British licences may not be accepted since the address is now no longer accurate. I don't want to be turned away by Alamo since the rental is for over a month. 

I don't think we have time to get a Spanish licence, never mind an IDP in Spain. Has anyone rented in USA with a UK licence while being resident in Spain?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Once you change to a Spanish licence you get the IDP from your local Trafico. If you stay with a UK licence you will still need an IDP in some states , Florida, California as they have brought in new rules along the lines of all licences must be able to be understood by the police & to comply an IDP is required. The Canadians that go to Florida have been kicking up about it.



What????
An IDP for California???? Since when for a UK licence. Only a month ago Florida and one other State (not California) were the only ones asking for an IDP


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Everything I have found states that Florida will not enforce the IDP for the moment, but I cant find anything about California enforcing it or contemplating it. Please let me know where you saw this, as I am going there next month and dont have one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Javea said:


> Thanks Gus. I gather an IDP is needed in Florida. We are going to California and I haven't read anything re needing one there.
> 
> The Alamo site ( from whom we are hiring) says we need an IDP if our licence is not in English. I am concerned that our British licences may not be accepted since the address is now no longer accurate. I don't want to be turned away by Alamo since the rental is for over a month.
> 
> I don't think we have time to get a Spanish licence, never mind an IDP in Spain. Has anyone rented in USA with a UK licence while being resident in Spain?


my late husband spent almost as much time in Florida over the last many years as he did here - he was resident in Spain, had a UK driving licence & hired cars in Florida with that

he didn't have an IDP & afaik was never asked for one


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Everything I have found states that Florida will not enforce the IDP for the moment, but I cant find anything about California enforcing it or contemplating it. Please let me know where you saw this, as I am going there next month and dont have one.


Sorry ,my mistake .  I knew it was Florida & another & was sure it was California & didn't bother to check.


----------



## Javea (Feb 13, 2013)

*UK licence in USA car hire.*



xabiachica said:


> my late husband spent almost as much time in Florida over the last many years as he did here - he was resident in Spain, had a UK driving licence & hired cars in Florida with that
> 
> he didn't have an IDP & afaik was never asked for one


Thanks Xabiachica. That's really helpful information. I'm thinking from the details you mentioned that I know you! L? 

One other question. Our bank cards are all registered to our Spanish address and we have no contact at all with the UK address on our driving licences. Were his circumstances the same re bank cards and address? 

It's just a few years ago when we hired a car in Leeds Bradford the guy at the desk looked at his computer screen and asked, "Do you live at this address ( ie the one on the licence). How did he know? What do they have coming up on their computer screens? We answered him truthfully and the car hire went ahead OK. Wondered if they might know from whatever it is they have on there that our UK licence can't have points/endorsements added- not that we have any!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Would anyone like to comment on the article in this weeks RTN stating that one MUST exchange UK licence for a Spanish one.

It goes on to say that everyone has just 2 years to do it.


I think the article is simply wrong (from what I've read else where).

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

We've been to the state for 6 holidays and been to 8 states. Never needed an International licence, just our British licence. There was some talk you now need one visiting Florida, but that law was rescinded as they had broken some international law by applying it.
I don't know about a Spanish driving licence, but I would imagine, as we are in the EU it should be okay.


----------



## Javea (Feb 13, 2013)

*Driving in USA on UK licence*



Tejeda said:


> We've been to the state for 6 holidays and been to 8 states. Never needed an International licence, just our British licence. There was some talk you now need one visiting Florida, but that law was rescinded as they had broken some international law by applying it.
> I don't know about a Spanish driving licence, but I would imagine, as we are in the EU it should be okay.


The issue is that we have a UK licence with a UK address on it with which we have no contact whatsoever- no bank card connected to that address etc. We are resident in Spain. Will they notice the UK address and therefore count our UK licence invalid since UK have no means of marking endorsements on it. Though we have no endorsements!
A car hire guy in Leeds/Bradford flagged up from his computer screen that we no longer live in the UK. Will they have that same info on their computers at Alamo when we go to pick up the car? Do they type in your licence details and won't it come up that we don't reside in the UK?

Others seem to think it's OK and have done it, so I'm feeling more positive now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Javea said:


> Thanks Xabiachica. That's really helpful information. I'm thinking from the details you mentioned that I know you! L?
> 
> One other question. Our bank cards are all registered to our Spanish address and we have no contact at all with the UK address on our driving licences. Were his circumstances the same re bank cards and address?
> 
> It's just a few years ago when we hired a car in Leeds Bradford the guy at the desk looked at his computer screen and asked, "Do you live at this address ( ie the one on the licence). How did he know? What do they have coming up on their computer screens? We answered him truthfully and the car hire went ahead OK. Wondered if they might know from whatever it is they have on there that our UK licence can't have points/endorsements added- not that we have any!


we have/had no financial or other ties in the UK, so yes, the same situation really

oddly enough he had a similar issue once when hiring a car in the UK - although he was able to do so


hmmmm - now I have to try & guess who you are!!!


----------

